# OFFICIAL NASP Sign-Up Thread



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

This league is open to anyone who wants to compete. It's a 12 week league starting February 21st. We will shoot a round a week. There is 2 different classes: NASP and Non-NASP equipment. If you have a NASP bow use it if not use your regular bow. Both classes will be competing together. This will be a pairs league.

The differences between the classes is that the NASP class is going to be shooting at 15 yds. and Non-NASP is going to be shooting at 30 yds. Highest score possible is a 300. We will shoot 30 arrows/6 ends/5 arrows per end. Qualifying targets should be PMed to me or corpralbarn, by February 16th.

Please post what class you are going to be in.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Were can i get the 80cm target?
NASP hopefully depends in when i get my genesis and my strings put on.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's where you can get the target faces.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_250&products_id=6264


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Does it have to be 80cm?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes becuase that's what NASP uses.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I wont have the arrows can i shoot my bemans?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go ahead.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

K my coach said dont worry about buying 1820s right now.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Comon guys i cant compete by myself!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you going to make this you have to post a pic of a target face after each round. I would be fine if we could use the same face for a few rounds. My only objection to joining is that 12 weeks of shooting @ $3.25 a target is going to be $39 in target fees!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

here's a link where you can make your own target face.

http://www.koniaris.com/archery/targets/


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks! we need more sign ups!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If its ok, i'll shoot a 5-spot or vegas single spot


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Could we possibly change to NFAA single spot? cheaper more common?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

comon guys we need more people!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

More people.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Official change in rules! 40cm fita face can be used now! Printable version here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1028128&highlight=print+your+own+targets


----------

